# Simplicity New Design to their Web site...



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Simplicity has redesigned their web page.. a nice improvement.. 

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/


The only think i do not like.. i can not find their parts page... 


I like the little demos: this one shows how to pull the deck..

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/Deck_Rev.mpg


and of course .. the legacy 4X4

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/legacy_xl.php


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

regarding the deck removal video... It is easy to pull the deck off, real easy.. but not as easy as they make it look in that picture...


----------



## scout180 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Parts Manual Online*

I found the parts listings. At the homepage click in upper right corner on MANUALS. Next you have to enter your Mfg. No. for the equipment. My Lancer 1744 is 1694294 for the "tractor" and 1694293 for the mower deck. These numbers are on the machine and on a card the dealer gave me that I stapled inside the owner's manual. Hit search and up comes a list of publications, one of which is the parts manual in downloadable .pdf format. Mine was 74 pages. I printed odd pages, then put paper back in and went for the evens....only problem was that I put the odds back in wrong so my book now has every other page upside down. My wife says that will work just fine since I rarely know what page I'm on anyway!

BTW I just bought the Lancer new with Massey Ferguson decals for $2299 plus $99 for mulch kit. My dealer had bought the stock of another dealer who had to retire due to cance. He just wanted to unload the inventory before fall. I think I got a great deal on what I hope will be a good mower....now to get a real ttractor since the Lancer is a "mow only" setup....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome scout180*

Welcome scout180:friends: glad to have you aboard thanks for the tips on how to get to the parts listings:thumbsup: The Lancer is a good mower and I'm sure you will enjoy it for many years. It looks like its fun to drive:driving: Keep us informed on how you like it and how it preforms for you.

<img src=http://www.simplicitymfg.com/images/s_lancer.jpg>


----------

